

Show HN: Who's winning the game of Congress (Groups most satisfied with bills) - Argentum01
http://blog.westleyargentum.com/groups-most-satisfied-with-congress/

======
aakilfernandes
Great visualization. My guess is certain groups are more likely to be public
about their opposition while other groups work in more clandestine ways. I
noticed that more moralist groups (environment, human rights, conservative)
tend to have higher opposition rates than economic groups. For example oil
companies probably don't want to be public about their opposition to
environmental protection.

